# Vintage Ladies Gold Longines



## Sclayton643 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a ladies longines watch that was my

Mums, i have never worn it nor am i likely to, so am thinking about selling it,!any ideas where's best to go ? I live near manchester


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

ebay


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Try a local jewellers that sell second hand watches and if you are not happy with the price, use it as a reserve price on (as Gary says above) Ebay.

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If it is solid gold, ask at the jewellers about the gold value - gold is relatively high just now, and will have an effect on the value. AVOID like the plague the online and "We buy Gold" people as they will only give maybe a third of the real value, but try to dazzle you with pound notes!


----------

